

Blind hiker customized GPS for Appalachian Trail trek - orangeduck
http://www.mercurynews.com/nation-world/ci_22431932/blind-hiker-appalachian-trail?source=inthenews

======
sdoering
Fascinating achievement, made possible by cheaper, modern technology.

